# white top hara tank mates?



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Whats up fish tank people, *** finally found some white top haras for my tank but while waiting i compiled lots a fish lol... i have 8 diff kinds in my 90 gallon but this post is to help me thin it out.. wanting 4 breeding groups now... stocklist i was considering...

for sure: 
9 white top haras
6 black acei 
7 yellow labs

4th type fish ??????

I need you all to help me pick 1 from the list below as my 4th group.... options i already have in my tank i could keep are:

demasoni
ob zebras
socolofi
redtop zebra
albino red top zebra
snow white socolfi
johanni
normal red zebra

.... now keep in mine i want 4 diff colors and want breeding groups with least amount of chance for hybrids... please help me decide which one to keep. i have to catch the rest for trade in today lol... 
tank specs, 90 gallon 48x18 i believe... running fx5 and sunsun404b canister filters... already cycled ready to roll....

thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos 'Maingano'


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos 'Maingano'


i like those but the black acei have the same color black with blue faces... unless u mean replace the acei with mainganos


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a group of Cynotilapia sp. "hara" with Metriaclima sp. "msobo" and Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties). To me, it's a great mix. The msobo would not really work with your mix because the females are yellow - too close to your labs. The rusties would work just fine, and add another color to your tank. Some people don't like them because they are pretty much brown when small, but are very nice looking as adults - the pictures don't really do them justice.

From your list, I'd avoid the red zebras (known to cross with yellow labs) and the socolofi are too close the the same color as the white top females. Any of the white / albino cichlids would probably work fine, but I prefer the color of the rusties over white / albino. Another mbuna that I find interesting is Labeotropheus trewavasae. They are often recommended for large tanks, not sure if a 90g would be considered large enough... but maybe worth checking into!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd probably go with the snow white socolofi if I had to pick from your list of fish that you already have.
OB zebras might work as well - But I'm not sure if they have the same propensity to crossbreed with labs as RZs

If you're open to picking a species not on your list, agree that Rusties would be a great choice. Another great option would be a Labeotropheus Fuelleborni or Trewavasae. I've kept Trewavasae with Cyno sp. Hara and had zero observed crossbreeding between the groups.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you restricted to that list for the 4th specie?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> I'd probably go with the snow white socolofi if I had to pick from your list of fish that you already have.
> OB zebras might work as well - But I'm not sure if they have the same propensity to crossbreed with labs as RZs
> 
> If you're open to picking a species not on your list, agree that Rusties would be a great choice. Another great option would be a Labeotropheus Fuelleborni or Trewavasae. I've kept Trewavasae with Cyno sp. Hara and had zero observed crossbreeding between the groups.


I've never kept Labeotrooheus, but know they get very large for an mbuna with high conspecific aggression to boot. Too much for a 4' tank?


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 90g and i would not consider a 3rd species with your stocklist. If you did not have the Acei i would suggest Rusties and Maingano.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I've never kept Labeotrooheus, but know they get very large for an mbuna with high conspecific aggression to boot. Too much for a 4' tank?


That's a good point. I had kept mine in a 6-footer. They might be a challenge in a 90g.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> > I've never kept Labeotrooheus, but know they get very large for an mbuna with high conspecific aggression to boot. Too much for a 4' tank?
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I had kept mine in a 6-footer. They might be a challenge in a 90g.


Hey Kanorin...

I see conflicting info online about Labeotropheus trewavasae potential size. Here on the site, the profile says 7." I see other online profiles showing a max size of 4.5." Is the smaller size representative of wild fish? I know there's like 40 different variations/collection points for these fish, so maybe that has something to do with it? I think they're pretty cool looking. I actually just inquired about them with a site sponsor who has the 'Chilumba' variant.

I'm not trying to highjack this thread but think everyone, including the OP, would appreciate any info on these fish from an experienced hobbyist who has kept them.

Thanks....


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys I decided to go with :
white top haras (9)
yellow lab (7)
Black acei Ngara (6)
And Snow White socolofi (6)

I have video of the tank just click YouTube channel in my signature. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Rusties or Red Zebra.

.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like the changes you made. Those acei look sweet. The tank looks much better now, IMO. Good stuff.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> Rusties or Red Zebra.
> 
> .


I decide not to use ether one of these species check the YouTube link to see my tank


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I like the changes you made. Those acei look sweet. The tank looks much better now, IMO. Good stuff.


Thanks a lot man looking forward to growing these baby's out


----------

